# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Рококо

## ПаранойА

Появление стиля рококо обусловлено изменениями в философии, вкусах и в придворной жизни. Идейная основа стиля — вечная молодость и красота, галантное и меланхолическое изящество, бегство от реальности, стремление укрыться от реальности в пастушеской идиллии и сельских радостях. Стиль рококо зародился во Франции и распространился в других странах: в Италии, Германии, России, Чехии и др. Это относится и к живописи, и к другим видам искусства. В России в эпоху рококо живопись европейского типа только появилась впервые, сменив свою, русскую традицию, иконопись. Это портретная живопись Антропова и Рокотова. На смену репрезентативности приходит камерность, изысканная декоративность, прихотливая игра форм. Наиболее ярко живопись рококо проявилась во Франции и Италии. Вместо контрастов и ярких красок в живописи появилась иная гамма цветов, легкие пастельные тона, розовые, голубоватые, сиреневые. В тематике преобладают пасторали, буколика, то есть пастушеские мотивы, где персонажи не обременены тяготами жизни, а предаются радостям любви на фоне красивых ландшафтов в окружении овечек. Впервые черты этого стиля проявились в творчестве Антуана Ватто, у которого главной темой были галантные празднества. Его творчество относят к реализму, он изображал жизнь придворных довольно справедливо. Но в его картинах явно просматривается и новый стиль. Другой, характерной чертой того времени, была эротика. Создано много картин, изображающих обнаженную натуру, различных нимф, Венеру. Крупнейший представитель рококо во Франции — Франсуа Буше, работавший в жанре портрета и пейзажа.

В Италии крупнейший представитель того времени — Джамбаттиста Тьеполо (1696, Венеция — 1770, Мадрид). Большое внимание тогда уделялось фрескам, росписи потолков, сводов, стен. Была даже особая специализация среди художников — квадратурист. Он изображал иллюзорные архитектурные формы, служившие обрамлением, а то и фоном. В этом случае нарисованное на плоскости с расстояния кажется скульптурой. Такие росписи есть, например, в вестибюле Зимнего дворца. Видным художником является Пьетро Лонги. Его бытовые сцены вполне соответствуют характеру стиля рококо — уютные гостиные, праздники, карнавалы. Кроме этого в Италии в это время развилось и другое направление, которое не совсем вписывается в рамки стиля. Это — ведутизм, реалистическое и точное изображение городских видов, прежде всего Венеции. Здесь преобладает принцип точной передачи действительности. Виды Венеции пишут Каналетто и Франческо Гварди. Бернардо Беллотто работал также в Германии. Его кисти принадлежат великолепные виды Дрездена и других мест.

Антуан Ватто. «Отплытие на остров Цитеру» (1721)

Никола Ланкре. «Танцующая Камарго» (ок. 1730)

Франсуа Буше. «Вулкан вручает Венере доспехи Энея» (1757)

----------

